# Elliptical Machines



## Missy9579 (Jul 7, 2007)

So, i wanted to purchase an elliptical machine for our house.

But, most of them look sort of flimsy.

ALot only go up to 250 pounds.

We are both over 300 pounds.

Do any of you have ellipticals that you love, that have help up well??

Please share any info!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 8, 2007)

My wife purchased a treadmill a while back that technically wasn't rated for her weight, but it still seemed to work OK anyway. We went into the sporting goods store and tried it out, that's the best thing I can think of doing not knowing too much about elliptical machines myself.

I did a quick web search, there are elliptical machines rated for over 300 lbs, but they are the more pricey ones.

Here was one example that I found:
http://www.smoothfitness.com/elliptical-trainers/smooth-ce-74.htm

You might also try posting this question on the new "Health Forum".

Stan


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 8, 2007)

The thread will probably get moved soon enough.

Treadmills that you're a little too big for is one thing. Based on the design, I'd think you'd want an elliptical that was rated best for your size, rather than taking a risk on something that doesn't exactly fit you.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi, I think it is probably better investing the money and getting a better quality piece of equipment than a flimsy one. It would probably be a good idea to get an elliptical that can hold your weight as it will last longer and be safer for you.
I am going to purchase a new treadmill next week as it is winter in Australia right now and it is now too cold and depressing to walk outdoors.
I also regularly do workout dvd's in my home, which you may also enjoy doing.
Have fun with it. Susannah


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

Eliptical Machines. 
I love working out on them because they help your butt get lifted and if you have sagging thighs its going to boost them up and make your whole back side look 100% better. When you want to wear that slinky dress than you can because you're not going to have any bulges in your dress to make you look unproportionate.


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2007)

Um, I have to say that this whole community is all about bulges that make us look "unappropriate." Here, those bulges are quite appropriate. Please, if you're going to internalize society's screwed up messages about fat, don't share them here, okay? [/Mod]


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 15, 2007)

Yep.. i agree with all of them... its better dont take the risk and buy one for your size, ... I love ellipticals!!! *o*...


----------

